# Why no HD2 thread?



## Kiyo (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry if this may seem rude to most. But why don't you guys appeal to the other HTC phones that actually got some good development going for it? There are phones on xda (lolwut) that don't have threads but get support. Why not bring them here?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

They create the forums on an as-demanded basis. If there are requests for a device, it gets added. I would suggest you post this in the "Other Devices" forum, though. I can't link to it on my phone atm but it shouldn't be too hard to find. 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

i moved it here...so people would see it. and we could get some consensis on whether, there is demand for it.


----------

